# Nate Robinsons summer league



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

20 points and 24 pointsn in his first 2 games. Dang Lil nate is the man. HEs like a little ping pong ball out there bouncing all over the place.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Kekai23 said:


> 20 points and 24 pointsn in his first 2 games. Dang Lil nate is the man. HEs like a little ping pong ball out there bouncing all over the place.


The Guy is a mini AI,if you could picture that..BTW,the trade for Q may bring the Knicks Kwame.If the Knicks want Kwame,they want Q in return...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

truth said:


> The Guy is a mini AI,if you could picture that..BTW,the trade for Q may bring the Knicks Kwame.If the Knicks want Kwame,they want Q in return...


Q wouldn't be able to be traded till Dec. Unless there's some new rule about it though.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Q wouldn't be able to be traded till Dec. Unless there's so new rule about it though.


Q getting traded twice in the same year to 2 horrible teams would suck for him


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Q getting traded twice in the same year to 2 horrible teams would suck for him


Wiz aren't horrible. They're pretty good. But I don't think he can be traded til December cuz he was already traded once. Maybe it's 90 days not sure. Or theres a new rule.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Wiz aren't horrible. They're pretty good. But I don't think he can be traded til December cuz he was already traded once. Maybe it's 90 days not sure. Or theres a new rule.


Without Hughes I think they suck


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Kekai23 said:


> Without Hughes I think they suck


Q would be a good fit there..Hughes shot around 25% from 3..Q and arenas would be a nice backcourt..But the Knicks arent parting with Q so fast

BTW,Hunter may be on Zekes radar...We have become great trading partners the last couple of years..You got us in the Marbury trade,but we got the better of the Q/nate trade...

nates gonnas sell alot of Jerseys...wonder when Nike signs him


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeh nate is awesome. I was just watching some of the NBA video summer league and there was one on nate hes a dribbling machine and realy tough i hope he plays well in the real season.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

truth said:


> Q would be a good fit there..Hughes shot around 25% from 3..Q and arenas would be a nice backcourt..But the Knicks arent parting with Q so fast
> 
> BTW,Hunter may be on Zekes radar...We have become great trading partners the last couple of years..You got us in the Marbury trade,but we got the better of the Q/nate trade...
> 
> nates gonnas sell alot of Jerseys...wonder when Nike signs him


Hunter to the Knicks....:sigh:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Hunter to the Knicks....:sigh:


oh stop, you and I would be better at center than he is.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

dissonance19 said:


> oh stop, you and I would be better at center than he is.


Is Hunter that bad??? 

BTW,I am starting to think we traded KT for Nate and Q was filler :biggrin: 

Hes is unreal


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

truth said:


> Is Hunter that bad???
> 
> BTW,I am starting to think we traded KT for Nate and Q was filler :biggrin:
> 
> Hes is unreal


Well, I've been on record to disliking him so much. But he's pretty bad. Think of Frye.....Now take away any ball handling skills, coordination, ability to catch passes, pretty much any fundamentals, post moves, mid range shots, 3 pt shot ability. Huner shows defensive ability once in a blue moon. Can rebound all right, maybe not even as good as Frye which isn't saying that much(Frye needs to get better in that). He D'd up Duncan sometimes better than Amare but other than that he's horrnble and crazy for opting out thinking he'd get MLE from us lol. I think ANYONE is pretty much an upgrade than him. Aslong as they can finish which he can't do a lot of the time.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

More reason why I hate having this over-the-hill, old bag Thomas on our team. We lost Q, and now probably the most exciting player in the NBA in lil' Nate.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

dissonance19 said:


> Well, I've been on record to disliking him so much. But he's pretty bad. Think of Frye.....Now take away any ball handling skills, coordination, ability to catch passes, pretty much any fundamentals, post moves, mid range shots, 3 pt shot ability. Huner shows defensive ability once in a blue moon. Can rebound all right, maybe not even as good as Frye which isn't saying that much(Frye needs to get better in that). He D'd up Duncan sometimes better than Amare but other than that he's horrnble and crazy for opting out thinking he'd get MLE from us lol. I think ANYONE is pretty much an upgrade than him. Aslong as they can finish which he can't do a lot of the time.


hmmmm.....sounds like jerome James may be a better option...Frye is very skilled but he is kind of soft..

BTW,that is quite the payroll you guys are starting to assemble..At least you are a great squad and have something to show for it


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Bouncing around in the summer league is as easy for a 5'8" guy as anything. It's like Amare Stoudamire against a team of Oliver Miller, Tractor Traylor, Stanley Roberts, and any other horizontally challenged player you can think of. He's just too darn fast for these guys. It remains to be seen if in the NBA he can keep a FG% over .400. I'm not sure he'll have a green light in NY with the shooters they have on their team. I'll be rooting for him, but I'm not sold yet.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

truth said:


> Is Hunter that bad???
> 
> BTW,I am starting to think we traded KT for Nate and Q was filler :biggrin:
> 
> Hes is unreal


Hey even Barbosa is tearing up summer league. The biggest advantage both those guys have in Summer league is their athleticism. In the real NBA everyone has that athleticism and you won't be able to just blow by people.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Exactly. Undersized players can show off in these leagues because most of the players they are playing with are barely a step up from college level. Wait until they get into the NBA with players who will annihilate them on defense if not careful and actual coaches who can attempt to counteract their efforts. I'll wait until the regular season to see how the Nate-wagon is faring.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> Hey even Barbosa is tearing up summer league. The biggest advantage both those guys have in Summer league is their athleticism. In the real NBA everyone has that athleticism and you won't be able to just blow by people.


I don't think barbosa is that athletic. Can he even dunk? He looks like a dinosaur when he runs


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Actually I have seen Barbosa dunk in the game before and he did it rather easily...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

He definitely brought the thunder in one game. My jaw almost hit the floor when I saw that.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> He definitely brought the thunder in one game. My jaw almost hit the floor when I saw that.


I would like to see that. Anyone got a video of it?


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

isn't Nate Robinson on the Knicks????

thought he got traded in the deal with Q. Rich for Kurt Thomas.................


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

siK_sTyLeZz said:


> isn't Nate Robinson on the Knicks????
> 
> thought he got traded in the deal with Q. Rich for Kurt Thomas.................


Yes he did. I'm just showing everyone that hes a stud and we should have kept him :wink:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Kekai23 said:


> Yes he did. I'm just showing everyone that hes a stud and we should have kept him :wink:


http://www.nba.com/timberwolves/gameday/robinson_dunk.html

theres another video i posted that has several nate plays....you wont believe your eyes


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

truth said:


> http://www.nba.com/timberwolves/gameday/robinson_dunk.html
> 
> theres another video i posted that has several nate plays....you wont believe your eyes


Enough about NATE!!!!!  lol


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Q can be Traded again . I belive there is a provision that Allow teams to trade players in multi player deal . individuly (or with picks but not another real player) as soon as they feel like it . So Q can be Traded right now but it has to be him alone & no one else . The only thing I belive the Knicks can Add is Picks . 


of course that was under the old CBA so i'm not sure if that changed .


----------

